# Weiterleitung funktioniert nicht



## jemand anders (4. September 2019)

Hallo,

beim ISP liegen 2 Domains:
Domain1.de ohne SSL​Domaint2.de mit SSL​
Unter dem Pfad für Domain1.de liegt eine .htaccess mit folgendem Inhalt:

```
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} (.*)
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ https://domain2.de/$1 [L,R=301]
```

Struktur:
/
- D1
- ---- .htaccess (wie zuvor)
- D2
- ---- .htaccess (anderer Inhalt)
- ---- index.html
- ---- weitere Dateien...

Wenn man im Browser http://domain1.de eingibt, wird auf domain2.de umgeleitet.
Wenn man Browser https://domain1.de eingibt, wird nicht auf domain2.de umgeleitet.
Meldung bei https...:

```
Die Website ist nicht erreichbar
Die Webseite unter https://domain1.de/ ist eventuell vorübergehend nicht verfügbar 
oder wurde dauerhaft an eine neue Webadresse verschoben.
ERR_SSL_UNRECOGNIZED_NAME_ALERT
```
Woran liegt das? Was müsste geändert werden?

Grüße


----------



## merzi86 (4. September 2019)

Hi phwert,
das klingt fast so als würde der vHost für die HTTPS der ersten Domain auf einen anderen Ordner zeigen und in diesen liegt nicht diese .htaccess.

Bei einigen ISPs gibt es für den Https-Content auf dem FTP einen extra Ordner.
Dort müsste dann die .htaccess mit rein.


----------



## jemand anders (4. September 2019)

Ich habe Informationen ergänzt.


----------



## merzi86 (4. September 2019)

Die Fehlermeldung sagt, dass etwas nicht mit dem SSL-Zertifikat stimmt, welches für die domain1 genutzt wird. Genauer gesagt scheint der Domainname nicht in dem Zertifikat enthalten zu sein.

Testen, ob es daran liegt kannst du z.B. hier: SSL Server Test (Powered by Qualys SSL Labs)

Das könntest du dann nur beheben indem du ein Zertifikat für die Domain einstellst, welches auch für diese Domain ausgestellt ist.


----------



## jemand anders (4. September 2019)

Ich habe nicht vor, ein SSL-Zertifikat für Domain1 zu kaufen.
Merkwürdig ist, dass es bei einer andere Kombination (Domain3 und Domain4) bei demselben ISP mit genau derselben Konstellation wunderbar funktioniert.
Oh nein, stimmt doch nicht, habe es gerade noch mal gecheckt. Ist aber auch zu blöde, dass die Browser immer mehr URI-Bestandteile nicht darstellen, wenn man etwas eingibt.
Es gibt also keine Möglichkeit, dass, wenn jemand http*s*:domain.de im Browser eingibt, und es existiert kein SSL-Zertifikat, man trotzdem auf eine andere Seite umgeleitet wird?


----------



## merzi86 (4. September 2019)

SSL-Zertifkate muss man nicht unbedingt kaufen, dafür gibt es z.B. Let's Encrypt.
Solange du für die erste Domain kein gültiges Zertifikat hast wirst du das jedenfalls nicht Fehlerfrei auf diese per HTTPS zugreifen können und damit wird das auch nichts mit der Weiterleitung von https://domain1.de zu https://domain2.de.


----------

